# How long does a mating pair of P. agrionina last?



## yen_saw (Feb 22, 2005)

Want to share my first successful mantis mating, a pair of P. Agrionina. The male is just 4-day old as an adult but the female has been adult for a month. How long does it last for this species?


----------



## Rick (Feb 23, 2005)

Let me know if you are ever selling any of those. I like that species.


----------



## Jesse (Feb 23, 2005)

I've had a pair copulate for almost two days, but most of them only mated for 1 day.


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 23, 2005)

The male looks exhausted this morning. They mated since last night. Should I separate them? I don't expect the male to survive due to the size difference but the female seems to be "nice" to him :wink:


----------



## MicroMantis (Feb 23, 2005)

I wouldn't seperate them, due to the fact that there is a chance of killing them both. 

Even If the father doesn't survive, you will have more chugging in. Most importantly, the female will survive.

Only unless you have many more females and are willing to take the chance of losing it all, I wouldn't.

 Let the Male have his "Fun" before he dies.


----------



## Jesse (Feb 23, 2005)

IMO NEVER separate a mating pair, it could possibly mess things up in a bad way. If they are roaming free while mating, the male should be able to fly away when he is done. I have paired P. agrionina at least 5 times and I never lost any of the males.


----------



## MicroMantis (Feb 23, 2005)

The reason for not seperating them is that they are "attached" to each other. Seperating them is like pulling a wishbone, one will wind up with half it's organs and the other with a hurt abdomen and chances are, they will both die. 

But, if you went in there *VERY* carefully with a toothpick and pryed :shock: them out, they might survive, but that is not recommended. If you want to practice that, catch mated love bugs or dragonflys and try, they make great test subjects! :twisted:

Long story short, he will get off when he is ready, so don't rush him.


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 23, 2005)

Thanks all, the male left the female just now. He survive  How long should I wait before using this dude to mate with another female? Is it true that the male has only a month or two to live after adult?


----------



## dakota (Feb 24, 2005)

all right! so he did'nt get eaten. 8)

dakota


----------



## MicroMantis (Feb 24, 2005)

Were you cheering for him to be eaten?

Why would you want Yen to be eaten?


----------



## Andrew (Feb 24, 2005)

Your male should live for around 4 months if you take care of him... thats about how long my male orchid lived as an adult.

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Jesse (Feb 24, 2005)

I've had P. agrionina males live for over 3 months after maturing. I would wait another 1.5-2 weeks before having him mate again.


----------



## dakota (Feb 24, 2005)

no i did not want him to get eaten i am just so happy he did not get eaten sorry about that 8)


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 24, 2005)

Thanks Jesse, thanks Andrew. The PA male is still kinda shaken up and eat only little.... probably couldn't believe that he is still alive :lol: 

Sorry I dissappoint you Dakota, the male and I still alive :lol: only kidding! However, I would like to outlive the PA male though :wink:

The mated PA female is eating like no tomorrow, she would gorge herself to death if given a chance! Her abdomen is probably 70% of her entire body weight!!


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 24, 2005)

Oh I forgot to thank the "mysterious" Micromantis, THANKS pal! :lol:


----------



## MicroMantis (Feb 24, 2005)

Sorry, I didn't mean to take it personaly, I was joking around by putting "Yen" instead of "the mantis". But anyway, Yen, how are the mantises coming along. Is the male living still.


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 25, 2005)

Hey Micromantis, the PA male is doing alright. Bet he can't wait and get into action again soon :lol:


----------



## MicroMantis (Feb 25, 2005)

Ya, I bet you he loves his "job". Bed, Breakfast, and Babys. :lol:


----------

